# احدث فساتين زفاف 2013..تجميعي يارب يعجبكم..



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

​




*​ 





 


 

​ 
​ 



*
​ 









































​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ذوقك رووووووعة يا قلبى 
وبعدين بقا راعوا شعور الناس اللى اتجوزت هههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2012)

تحححفه
ذووووقك عاااالي اوي
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

و ح تدخلوا الكنيسة إزاى بالمسخرة ديه :nunu0000:

ربنا يهديكوا هههههههههههههههههه:36_3_11:


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (14 نوفمبر 2012)

حلوين بس مش عريانين شوية !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

دا رااااائع..

 كلهم حلويين الحقيقه زوئك جمييل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> حلوين بس مش عريانين شوية !!!!!!!!!!


 فى ناس بيلبسوا  بوليرو سواريه ابيض مطرز من نفس نوعيه  قماش الفستان--
  يعنى الى عايز يخلى الفستام مقفل شويه ليها حلوووول كتيييير متئسرش على الموديل----


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ذوقك رووووووعة يا قلبى
> وبعدين بقا راعوا شعور الناس اللى اتجوزت هههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي حببتي لمرورك الجمييل
نورتيني 
​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> تحححفه
> ذووووقك عاااالي اوي
> ميرسي ليكي



ميرسي حببتي مرورك هو التحفه
وميرسي للتقييم ربنا يباركك

​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> و ح تدخلوا الكنيسة إزاى بالمسخرة ديه :nunu0000:
> 
> ربنا يهديكوا هههههههههههههههههه:36_3_11:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مااحنا مش هندخل الكنيسة كدا :w00t:
في حاجات بتتعمل علي الفستان 
بيتغطي شويه 30:30:
نورتيني حضرتك
ميرسي لمرورك الغالي
​ 


بنت الأكرمين قال:


> حلوين بس مش عريانين شوية !!!!!!!!!!



مرورك احلي 
ماالتصميم بتاع الفستان هيتعدل طبعااا
ميرسي كتيييييييير ربنا يباركك
​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دا رااااائع..
> 
> كلهم حلويين الحقيقه زوئك جمييل






حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فى ناس بيلبسوا  بوليرو سواريه ابيض مطرز من نفس نوعيه  قماش الفستان--
> يعنى الى عايز يخلى الفستام مقفل شويه ليها حلوووول كتيييير متئسرش على الموديل----



اه فعلا حببتي
وممكن اوقانزه كمان بيكون شكله حلو علي الفستان
نورتيني
ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الله بصراحه كلعهم اجمل من بعض 

يارب عقبال كل البنات 

شكرااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> الله بصراحه كلعهم اجمل من بعض
> 
> يارب عقبال كل البنات
> 
> ...



امين يارب
ميرسي كتيييييير 
ماما حببتي نورتيني
ربنا يبارك حضرتك 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*رائعين يا قمر بجد
مش بحب الفساتين المفتوحة من البطن بس باقى الموديلات احلى من بعض فعلا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رائعين يا قمر بجد
> مش بحب الفساتين المفتوحة من البطن بس باقى الموديلات احلى من بعض فعلا *



اممممم
ميرسي كتييييييييير حببتي لمرورك
الجمييييييل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

